
show HN: Crunchbase Chrome Extension IP (trademark and Patents) - austin12
http://www.ipqwery.com
======
austin12
This as a Chrome Extension from Crunchbase. On any company profile click on IP
to view the current intellectual property held. example:
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/airbnb#/entity](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/airbnb#/entity)

